# Poop is yellowish light color? Healthy?



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

So I've just switched the diet of my rats to Teklan Harlad rat lab blocks and now theyre poops changed colors from black to yellowish.

It looks like the color of the lab blocks that im feeding them.

Is this bad? Will it change back to black?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

How long has it been since you switched?


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

I've only ever fed my girls that lab block and their poop has always been that colour, so I'm assuming it's the lab block.


----------



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

collisiontheory89 said:


> I've only ever fed my girls that lab block and their poop has always been that colour, so I'm assuming it's the lab block.


Which color? the yellow/brown color? or the black color?

When I fed them Kaytee Forti-Diet their poops were black.

They've been on this new diet for about 5 days now.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

My rats have Harlan Teklad and SueBee's and their poo is dark brown


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh, sorry, their poop has always been yellowish.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't switch back to Kaytee it's awful for them...

Like ration said, how long has it been? 

you should expect some change in excrement after a major diet change.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Yellowish? Never heard of that. I'm guessing it's just the diet though.


----------



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

Some poops are getting a little darker.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

radlations said:


> Some poops are getting a little darker.


 Good sign, this means their system is getting used to the food. Just keep a look out, make sure they're acting normal.


----------

